# what happened to good law abiding people, I am shocked at what has happened to us



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Your not going to believe this, I'm still trying to understand why?????
We live in your average newer neighborhood, we have two cars, one car we leave out in our driveway. We lock it every time after we use it. Well this morning we decided to take the girls with us as we did our errands. I put Matilda in her car seat and went to the other side of the car to put Maddie in her car seat, to my surprise someone had drove into our driveway in the night and hit the side of our car:w00t: our car is dark gray, the back door and part of the drivers side front door have white paint and we now have a huge dent:angry: who in the world would do that and not come to our door and tell us. What's happened to honesty. We are shocked to say the least.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I am sorry about your car and so relieved you didn't proceed to tell us someone stole your dog. When a society loses respect for any higher authority than themselves then things will go right down hill. I see pretty much little respect in our society for much of anything but self overall. I know there are some and I am grateful but the numbers of folks who value others as well as themselves "strangers is what I mean by others" is definitely dwindling. jmho


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, I can't believe someone did that and I agree, I was so ready to hear someone stole one of your babies! So glad that didn't happen.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep, last time this happened to me on our street and it was our next door neighbor. The kids ratted him out and he ended up paying damages. I'm so sorry, some people are just rotten!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As if your life isn't already complicated enough?
I am going through some similar stuff here where people I trusted were not trustworthy. It is even more crushing if you know them, and expected them to live according to a higher standard. The world is definitely changing.
Sending prayers your way & wishing you a better tomorrow.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope this is all settled smoothly and that the offending party "fesses up."


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

The world is a big mess-- All we can do is pray.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is so annoying.  my car is currently bashed around the right, front right side due to someone hitting it and not saying too. I am just driving it like that, guess I will fix it before it gets sold.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Paula,

That is absolutely horrible. I don't understand why people do bad things without taking responsibility for what they have done. I am with Sandy, you have so much on your plate, why would you need anything more at this point. You and Lorin are such kind and gentle people, it is absolutely horrid that this is how someone treated you. I know it is not much comfort, but thankfully you were not in the car when this happened. It is unfortunately so sad, you never know how people are going to react these days.

So sorry.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We haven't had our cars hit , but our mailbox has been knocked down twice. I think once was from kids at night, and the other time, one of my childcare "mons" knocked it down, but didn't bother to tell me. 
Some people have no respect for people or their property. I'm sorry Paula.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry that this happened to you. I am gonna Pray Hard that their guilty conscious eats away at them, until it gets the best of them, and they come back with a full confession. I am so sorry


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Yep, last time this happened to me on our street and it was our next door neighbor. The kids ratted him out and he ended up paying damages. I'm so sorry, some people are just rotten!


Lydia, we must have the same neighbor. 

Our neighbor down the street was driving his company car and ran into my daughter's car while we were out of town. My other neighbor got his license plate #s and let us know. We believe he was drinking and didn't let us know until the next day. If we would have called the police, he would have been in trouble big time. He did call and pay for the damages but my daughter had to do without a car for a while and she was getting to work at 5 am and DH had to drive her there.

So sorry Paula and Lydia....its very frustrating.....:smmadder:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Paula:

That's awful--I can't believe they did that and didn't leave a note. Is the damage really, really bad where you need to report to insurance? Are you also sure that it happened over night and not in a parking lot and you guys didn't notice? Either way, when someone hits your car they should leave a note!

So sorry you have to deal with this--I can sympathize--it's violating!

xo
Kim


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

glo77 said:


> I am sorry about your car and so relieved you didn't proceed to tell us someone stole your dog. When a society loses respect for any higher authority than themselves then things will go right down hill. I see pretty much little respect in our society for much of anything but self overall. I know there are some and I am grateful but the numbers of folks who value others as well as themselves "strangers is what I mean by others" is definitely dwindling. jmho



sooo true



mdbflorida said:


> OMG, I can't believe someone did that and I agree, I was so ready to hear someone stole one of your babies! So glad that didn't happen.


If that would have happened you would be able to hear my whaling all the way to Florida, I couldn't bear it



lydiatug said:


> Yep, last time this happened to me on our street and it was our next door neighbor. The kids ratted him out and he ended up paying damages. I'm so sorry, some people are just rotten!


You would think they would have a hard time sleeping at night



edelweiss said:


> As if your life isn't already complicated enough?
> I am going through some similar stuff here where people I trusted were not trustworthy. It is even more crushing if you know them, and expected them to live according to a higher standard. The world is definitely changing.
> Sending prayers your way & wishing you a better tomorrow.


I think when you go through trials you just continue to look forward and not backwards, everyday is a new day, good or bad it's the day that the Lord gives.
It's sad some people have deadened their consciences.



maggieh said:


> I hope this is all settled smoothly and that the offending party "fesses up."



I don't think we will ever no who did this, the thing is if they would have came up to our door and shared with us what happened we wouldn't have been mad, accident's happen



Chardy said:


> The world is a big mess-- All we can do is pray.



so true, our world is getting worse each day. It's really sad




silverhaven said:


> That is so annoying.  my car is currently bashed around the right, front right side due to someone hitting it and not saying too. I am just driving it like that, guess I will fix it before it gets sold.


I'll never understand why people can't be honest, they might think they got away with something, but God see's them and knows their hearts, you can't get away with things



wkomorow said:


> Oh Paula,
> 
> That is absolutely horrible. I don't understand why people do bad things without taking responsibility for what they have done. I am with Sandy, you have so much on your plate, why would you need anything more at this point. You and Lorin are such kind and gentle people, it is absolutely horrid that this is how someone treated you. I know it is not much comfort, but thankfully you were not in the car when this happened. It is unfortunately so sad, you never know how people are going to react these days.
> 
> So sorry.



what's so strange is how it happened, they must have backed up, but you would think when they heard their car hit ours they would have gotten out to see the damage. accident's happen, but being dishonest is a whole different thing. It really isn't that big of deal, it can be fixed, but the person who did it has to live with the guilt, now that's a big deal



Furbabies mom said:


> We haven't had our cars hit , but our mailbox has been knocked down twice. I think once was from kids at night, and the other time, one of my childcare "mons" knocked it down, but didn't bother to tell me.
> Some people have no respect for people or their property. I'm sorry Paula.


I will never understand not fessin up, it's not easy but it gives great peace in one's heart. I actually feel sorry for these people, it must be hard being them


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

So sorry Paula that some people are just not honest. Maybe they will start feeling guilty and fess up. Hugs...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That just sucks! (sorry)

Oh man.....sorry that happened. I almost thought you were going to say someone had stolen one of your car seats! :w00t:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Oh Paula, I am so sorry that this happened to you. I am gonna Pray Hard that their guilty conscious eats away at them, until it gets the best of them, and they come back with a full confession. I am so sorry


 I would be shocked but pleasantly surprised, thank you for your prayers



puppydoll said:


> Lydia, we must have the same neighbor.
> 
> Our neighbor down the street was driving his company car and ran into my daughter's car while we were out of town. My other neighbor got his license plate #s and let us know. We believe he was drinking and didn't let us know until the next day. If we would have called the police, he would have been in trouble big time. He did call and pay for the damages but my daughter had to do without a car for a while and she was getting to work at 5 am and DH had to drive her there.
> 
> So sorry Paula and Lydia....its very frustrating.....:smmadder:


 
some people:w00t: they never learn, sorry that happened



kd1212 said:


> Paula:
> 
> That's awful--I can't believe they did that and didn't leave a note. Is the damage really, really bad where you need to report to insurance? Are you also sure that it happened over night and not in a parking lot and you guys didn't notice? Either way, when someone hits your car they should leave a note!
> 
> ...


 so my hubby thought about calling the cops, but would they actually believe us??? Strange story, but true. No we aren't going to call the insurance company, we'll eat the cost to get it fixed. I realize accidents happen but dishonesty is a whole not her issue.Yes we are sure the car was ok yesterday afternoon when we took the girls on a ride, I would have noticed because i put the girls in their car seats. It happened last night or early this morning


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:angry: Paula -- how upsetting. My suspicion is that it was either teens or someone who was drunk (or teens who were drunk) and that they did it and were afraid of the trouble they'd get into. So inexcusable. Either ring the bell or at the very least, leave a note with your contact info and insurance info if it's very late at night. So sorry this happened. Yes, respect seems so be a thing of the past these days. :smmadder:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That is such a shame Paula, how awful. I'm curious if someone pulled in to turn around but maybe they were impaired or would just get in too much trouble (teen or lack of insurance). Or they may not have even cared. There are a lot of people out there that just don't care.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

My other car was parked on the street and some kids vandalized it by putting a big dent in my hood. Almost $1000.00 to repair insurance is paying the bill. We heard a bang at 10:30 at night. When I went outside a car pulled away going very fast and kids were screaming. I an sure their parents would be very proud of them. Sorry for your damages. Glad it was not the Malteses.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Well I'm betting if it happened overnight - it was someone who was too drunk to notice or knew they would go to jail, or it was teenagers who knew they would be in big trouble. Do any of your neighbors have security cameras? 

Last week someone climber over my solid wood driveway gate and ransacked my car - it was unlocked but in my driveway behind a gate! I called the police to alert them, nothing was missing just an annoyance. Later that day the people behind me (across the alley) discovered their car was broken into as well, and stole his gun and iPad.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I would be shocked but pleasantly surprised, thank you for your prayers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't bother calling the police--they have nothing to go on really and don't do anything anyway. Also, you're not reporting it to insurance, so there's really no reason to. I was involved in a fender bender and the kid took off nearly hitting me--I called 911 hysterically crying--I actually felt the wind--he came inches from me. I was able to get a partial license and everything. I had to wait nearly an hour for them to show up and the cops never ended up doing anything with the case. I called once and told it hadn't worked on yet--it was in a pile. I never bothered with it after that. I got it fixed without calling insurance. I've got a great guy that fixes dings and scrapes. 

This is really crappy--chalk it up to a bad experience. I'd get the car fixed ASAP and try to forget about it!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, we both know that we are too naive & trusting----but we can't help who we are---so just keep praying & asking God for a miracle if HE so chooses. They seldom happen, but sometimes they do---that is why we call them miracles. I have been on the receiving end of a few. On the others I just have to believe that God is more interested in my trust in Him than results that I may expect. I often say "it is just money" but it is more than that---it is the realization that we live in a fallen world. 
I hope/pray that whatever God is about that you will be gifted w/serenity & peace in the midst of all of the havoc. That is the real miracle.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I am so sorry this happened to you and Lorin.

I, too, think it might have been someone who was drinking ... or some teenagers who either don't care or who are afraid to do the right thing.

You said there was white paint on your car after it was hit. Do any of your neighbors have vehicles with white paint? 

Unfortunately, there will always be dishonest people on this earth ... and, those who will not own up and take responsibility when they do things that they know are wrong. It reminds me years ago when Felix and I were leaving a restaurant and saw a police cruiser (yes, a police car) crash into a parked car at the restaurant ... and, then he took off. It put us in a stressful situation ... because although the majority of police officers are there to protect us ... we knew that after what he had just done ... he was a police office that could not be trusted. 

Unfortunately, there are always going to be bad apples out there. I am sorry you and Lorin have encountered a bad apple. 

However, despite all the people in this world who can disappoint us ... I think we need to remind ourselves that there are so many wonderful and caring people out there in this world.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So sorry this happened to you. Someone must of used your driveway to turn around? I had this happen to us but they left a note on the car. There is less accountability these days😒


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

That makes me so mad and it wasn't even my car. We were having all kind of problems with our neighbors (we rent a duplex atm) and their friends who came over would park in OUR driveway. Seriously!?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm just now seeing this! That's awful! So sorry this happened to you! Maybe they will feel bad and come forward!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> That just sucks! (sorry)
> 
> Oh man.....sorry that happened. I almost thought you were going to say someone had stolen one of your car seats! :w00t:


 I wish it would have been a car seat, a lot less money



Snowbody said:


> :angry: Paula -- how upsetting. My suspicion is that it was either teens or someone who was drunk (or teens who were drunk) and that they did it and were afraid of the trouble they'd get into. So inexcusable. Either ring the bell or at the very least, leave a note with your contact info and insurance info if it's very late at night. So sorry this happened. Yes, respect seems so be a thing of the past these days. :smmadder:


 I guess times have changed :blush: 




Maglily said:


> That is such a shame Paula, how awful. I'm curious if someone pulled in to turn around but maybe they were impaired or would just get in too much trouble (teen or lack of insurance). Or they may not have even cared. There are a lot of people out there that just don't care.


 I do wish people would be more honest:blush:



jane and addison said:


> My other car was parked on the street and some kids vandalized it by putting a big dent in my hood. Almost $1000.00 to repair insurance is paying the bill. We heard a bang at 10:30 at night. When I went outside a car pulled away going very fast and kids were screaming. I an sure their parents would be very proud of them. Sorry for your damages. Glad it was not the Malteses.


 wow, I would be so mad, yes I often wonder what the parents would say, sorry that happened to you




Lou's Mom said:


> Well I'm betting if it happened overnight - it was someone who was too drunk
> to notice or knew they would go to jail, or it was teenagers who knew they would be in big trouble. Do any of your neighbors have security cameras?
> 
> Last week someone climber over my solid wood driveway gate and ransacked my car - it was unlocked but in my driveway behind a gate! I called the police to alert them, nothing was missing just an annoyance. Later that day the people behind me (across the alley) discovered their car was broken into as well, and stole his gun and iPad.


 No one has camera's around us:blush:
someone ransacked your car:w00t:, now with so many on drugs etc. I'm sure they were thrilled when they found the iPad and the gun, I shiver at thinking someone like that found the gun



kd1212 said:


> I wouldn't bother calling the police--they have nothing to go on really and don't do anything anyway. Also, you're not reporting it to insurance, so there's really no reason to. I was involved in a fender bender and the kid took off nearly hitting me--I called 911 hysterically crying--I actually felt the wind--he came inches from me. I was able to get a partial license and everything. I had to wait nearly an hour for them to show up and the cops never ended up doing anything with the case. I called once and told it hadn't worked on yet--it was in a pile. I never bothered with it after that. I got it fixed without calling insurance. I've got a great guy that fixes dings and scrapes.
> 
> This is really crappy--chalk it up to a bad experience. I'd get the car fixed ASAP and try to forget about it!!!


 
my hubby was a cop for 28 years, and we knew they most likely wouldn't have done anything :blush: way more important things going on now days 



edelweiss said:


> Paula, we both know that we are too naive & trusting----but we can't help who we are---so just keep praying & asking God for a miracle if HE so chooses. They seldom happen, but sometimes they do---that is why we call them miracles. I have been on the receiving end of a few. On the others I just have to believe that God is more interested in my trust in Him than results that I may expect. I often say "it is just money" but it is more than that---it is the realization that we live in a fallen world.
> I hope/pray that whatever God is about that you will be gifted w/serenity & peace in the midst of all of the havoc. That is the real miracle.


 I don't think we will ever know who hit the car, but God knows



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Paula, I am so sorry this happened to you and Lorin.
> 
> I, too, think it might have been someone who was drinking ... or some teenagers who either don't care or who are afraid to do the right thing.
> 
> ...


 I would have turned in a police officer to, if he could do that makes you wonder what else he could do.



Ann Mother said:


> So sorry this happened to you. Someone must of used your driveway to turn around? I had this happen to us but they
> left a note on the car. There is less accountability these days&#55357;&#56850;


 You were lucky they left a note. I think more then not people are changing:blush: so sad



shellbeme said:


> That makes me so mad and it wasn't even my car. We were having all kind of problems with our neighbors (we rent a duplex atm) and their friends who came over would park in OUR driveway. Seriously!?


 I wonder who uses our driveway when were in AZ, I would be so upset if I were you, some people are really something else:angry:



sherry said:


> I'm just now seeing this! That's awful! So sorry this happened to you! Maybe they will feel bad and come forward!


. No, I don't think they will ever come here, their car had to be damaged


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am having a real time wrapping my brain around this since it happened in your Driveway??? And please do call the insurance company as it was an act of vandalism!!! How on earth did someone just drive up into another individual's driveway and hit it and get a way with this horrible act??? I would also report it to the local Police Department as well. 

We had been in NJ parked in a Supermarket Parking lot and did not know that someone actually bashed the very bottom of the front of our car. Did not realize it until we got home and drove into our Garage here in PA. My Daughter greeted me and said "Mom, what happened to your Car"?? It was fixed by our Ins. Company as it was an act of Vandalism. Sure hope that that person has a conscience and admits to what they did and pays for damage!! And yes, sad but true, the World certainly is not what we knew it to be.


----------

